# 92 mags



## HawkRam (Sep 20, 2008)

Cheaper than dirt has a good deal on 17 rnd mags for the 92. They are Eagle, Nickel plated, does any one have any opinions of these? Are they any good? Worth buying?

Also, they refer to them as 15rnd plus 2, why is that, why not just call them 17rnd mags??


----------

